# LED Bulbs



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Does any company make direct replacement LED bulbs for 1966 GTO?
I want to make my dash lights and tail light brighter but want a product that will plug into the original sockets. No rewiring or new fixtures just plug in and done.
Thanks Miami Ragtop


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Miami Ragtop said:


> Does any company make direct replacement LED bulbs for 1966 GTO?
> I want to make my dash lights and tail light brighter but want a product that will plug into the original sockets. No rewiring or new fixtures just plug in and done.
> Thanks Miami Ragtop


I am going through the dash on my '67 and regular bulbs don't light the heater control at all so I ordered a couple from superbrightleds.com
They work great and I am going to order more for the rest of the instruments.
They also work well with the dimmer the LEDs you want for the dash are BA9S-WHP.

Read their site on the taillights, you may need a different flasher for the turn signals when converting to LEDs.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just be careful as to how much LED's you install. Those harness and relays are not design for led's. I had many issues with both my cars installing led's. :00/o:


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Chui
What type of car did you use the LED'S on and what type of problems did you have. Heaven knows I don't want to open a can of worms.
Miami Ragtop


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well lets see. I had a 70 Nova with stock wiring harness and the bulbs would flicker on and off. I went online to my friend novasite forum and they confirmed that relays on early cars are not design for led's. Nowdont get me wrong you could use some led's but dont go crazy adding all over the car like interior floor, undercariage, etc.
I also have a 69 lemans hardtop but I did an entire wire harness front to back with relay provisions for led's. No problems there. I even put halo headlights. very nice.
Now on my 66 vert I am only doing some led upgrades but I also will replace all relays with leds compatibility so that when you switch lanes or stuff like that you dont have any issues.


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

There's a misconception about LEDs and relays that I hope to clear up here:

Because LED bulbs use less power (less amps), an *electronic* flashing relay on the fuse panel may or may not think that the bulb is burnt out and may double the flashing rate. You can buy a relay (or modify your existing relay) to compensate for the flashing rate. Try the bulbs in your car before wasting $40 on a relay that you may not need. This obviously won't work on thermal relays - probably time to upgrade those.

Any given LED bulb needs a resistor. The resistor needs to go on the power circuit that powers the bulb (not to the line that powers the switch). Many automotive LEDs are plug-and-play, but you may have to add a resistor if the bulb doesn't power up. You'll have to match an appropriately sized resistor to the power rating of your bulb. Don't guess.

LEDs have a power threshold for turning on and off, e.g. 2 or 3 volts. Thats why they turn on and off crisply, while normal incandescent bulbs fade in and fade out. There's no reason to avoid adding as many LED accessories as you want. As with any circuit, you have to add up the amperage draw of your accessories and stay below the circuit/fuse limit. There's nothing to fear about damaging old car relays or switches - they simply provide power to LEDs that will try to use that power.

Enjoy your LEDs.


----------

